# Bionic .902 all-in-one



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a link to an all-in-one Bionic FXZ. It contains the following files in one archive so you can make just one download.

RSDLite 5.7 & 32/64 bit Moto Drivers
Motofail Linux
Motofail Windows
Bionic Bootstrap
Bionic Safestrap
.902 FXZ File
I also added in WiFi Analyzer and Wifi Tether Beta if you wish to install them.

link here: http://adf.ly/8jgrL


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Good job. Hopefully this will help a lot of the newer Bionic runners.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> Good job. Hopefully this will help a lot of the newer Bionic runners.


Thanks. I hope to have a .905 FXZ eventually!


----------



## angstyandroid (May 18, 2012)

Question on the Bionic .905 update. I am looking into rooting a friend's Bionic, however, it was just updated to .905 can anyonw confirm the status on the bootloader for the new ota, if something goes wrong through the course of attempting to install a ROM, and it comes to soft brick city, what options are available to save the poor potential droid in question?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

angstyandroid said:


> Question on the Bionic .905 update. I am looking into rooting a friend's Bionic, however, it was just updated to .905 can anyonw confirm the status on the bootloader for the new ota, if something goes wrong through the course of attempting to install a ROM, and it comes to soft brick city, what options are available to save the poor potential droid in question?


You can root with Motofail, link here:

http://adf.ly/8sENd


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

You can fxz back to 902 and accept the update, you are back on 905. Had to do this twice already.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azshorty2003 (Nov 4, 2011)

Question. I've been out of the flashing game for a while, but just heard about the ICS leak and wanted to jump in. I think I'm still on 901. Everyone is talking about 902 & 5. Will this take me straight to 902? And after this do I need to go to 905? Our is there one to go right to 905?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

azshorty2003 said:


> Question. I've been out of the flashing game for a while, but just heard about the ICS leak and wanted to jump in. I think I'm still on 901. Everyone is talking about 902 & 5. Will this take me straight to 902? And after this do I need to go to 905? Our is there one to go right to 905?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Yes, this is the. 902 FXZ file. Once you're on. 902, you'll need to take the. 905 update if you want to apply the ICS update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lithoman (Nov 5, 2011)

bmcgov said:


> You can fxz back to 902 and accept the update, you are back on 905. Had to do this twice already.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Can you be more specific on fxz back to 902?
I am a little slow and would like a step by step.....
Thanks


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

lithoman said:


> Can you be more specific on fxz back to 902?
> I am a little slow and would like a step by step.....
> Thanks


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28245-guide-bionic-files-to-ics-672233/


----------



## lithoman (Nov 5, 2011)

_matt said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...-to-ics-672233/


ok thanks ..I unpacked it on my sd card now what?


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Read the readme

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lithoman (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok heres my issue I took the ota update with no problem. I then installed safestrap older verson.
Then I hear that the leaked ics is out but you cant install it if you have safestrap.(wonderful).
I see hash then comes out with a new safestrap but i get an error trying to install it over the older verson.

I tried following the read me but have no idea on this part..First back up both SDCARDS and format each
then RSD back to .902

What is rsd and how do i get to 902???

let me know


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

lithoman said:


> Ok heres my issue I took the ota update with no problem. I then installed safestrap older verson.
> Then I hear that the leaked ics is out but you cant install it if you have safestrap.(wonderful).
> I see hash then comes out with a new safestrap but i get an error trying to install it over the older verson.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're in a little over your head man. Best thing for you to do is research, learn all the terminology and all the programs that are used. If you don't know what you're doing, I suggest researching or just not doing it at all.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

lithoman said:


> Ok heres my issue I took the ota update with no problem. I then installed safestrap older verson.
> Then I hear that the leaked ics is out but you cant install it if you have safestrap.(wonderful).
> I see hash then comes out with a new safestrap but i get an error trying to install it over the older verson.
> 
> ...


Google rsd or check YouTube. This is over your head but its OK. Take your time read watch and then try

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lithoman (Nov 5, 2011)

hacku said:


> It sounds like you're in a little over your head man. Best thing for you to do is research, learn all the terminology and all the programs that are used. If you don't know what you're doing, I suggest researching or just not doing it at all.


Well I have been flashing roms since my droid 1 early days. What f's me up is this going back crap. If thats your help [Im over my head] then i will move on.
sorry to bother you.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

lithoman said:


> Well I have been flashing roms since my droid 1 early days. What f's me up is this going back crap. If thats your help [Im over my head] then i will move on.
> sorry to bother you.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+use+rsd+with+fxz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

lithoman said:


> Well I have been flashing roms since my droid 1 early days. What f's me up is this going back crap. If thats your help [Im over my head] then i will move on.
> sorry to bother you.


Sorry, didn't mean to sound like an a-hole. All I was trying to say is that this kind of thing isn't something that someone can just hold your hand and walk you through it. Only way to learn is to do some research and learn on your own. Google is your #1 friend and you can even find a ton of how-to videos on YouTube.

Good luck!


----------



## lithoman (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I might have been over my head ....but I got it.

Matt the email you sent ..jogged my memory and I remembered how to use RSD lite.

Thanks for getting my brain working again.


----------

